# Bit Of Soviet History



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like to find out a bit about the places I visit regularly; I found this building, the former â€œMoscow Soviet of Workersâ€™ and Red Army Deputiesâ€ quite interesting.

The balcony is the one from which Lenin gave four speeches; one of which was filmed and is often seen on history documentaries. The first speech on 3rd November 1918 in honour of the â€œAustro-Hungarian Revolutionâ€ the second was to military cadets on Red Officers Day 24th November 1918, the third I havenâ€™t figured out yet; the last speech was on 16th October 1919 to the â€œMobilised Worker Communistsâ€.

The building is interesting because it used to stand several metres further forward in what was Sovetskaya Square; during Stalinâ€™s time the building was moved back to make way for the new Tverskaya Street.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A great pic and a beautiful building, very impressive, I love big city architecture.


----------

